# R35 Front Strut Braces



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now available through our webshop. Hot into the R35 market is the all new purpose made front strut brace.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Dave, do you have any other pics and also any install info?

And just to be cheeky, what's the best price you can do for a fine upstanding member of the GTROC??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Dave, do you have any other pics and also any install info?
> 
> And just to be cheeky, what's the best price you can do for a fine upstanding member of the GTROC??


charlie, send me your email address. We have already sold some so offering you a discount would pee the other buyers off im afraid LOL!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's not my fault they aint cheeky like me is it!?

Some install info would speed along sales though....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Am I blind or is there no link to the product? Can't find it in the shop either!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Am I blind or is there no link to the product? Can't find it in the shop either!


Hiya Dave

TheGTRShop.com

No blingy on the site, just built the site with my own fair hands LOL!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Some install info would speed along sales though....


+1 on install info and cheekiness.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

davew said:


> Hiya Dave
> 
> TheGTRShop.com
> 
> No blingy on the site, just built the site with my own fair hands LOL!


Ah, I didn't notice the "next page" button!
Strut brace looks good.

I like the carbon rear wing too. Are you planning on selling matching front splitter and side skirts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

that strut has been offered round the usual dealers since begining of the year, no one interested no real test info fitting etc

Nissan's 2011 strut looks better


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Nissan's 2011 strut looks better


But not retrofittable to our 09/10 cars sadly..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally! I wondered why no one made a strut brace to date..

Is there any noticable difference after fitting this strut brace?

Do you have any infomation on its development? 

Will it work with my KW Coilovers?

Whats it like to fit?

How much does it weigh?

Is it gold plated? £££!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

here are some better pictures. Im really sorry that I can answer all you questions regarding this item. Our first consignment has now sold out. I've just ordered another 5, after that no more availabilty til December.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> that strut has been offered round the usual dealers since begining of the year, no one interested no real test info fitting etc
> 
> Nissan's 2011 strut looks better


Thanks for the Info Ben.




WE HAVE NOW IMPROVED OUR RANGE OF EXHAUSTS FOR THE R35. Please check out our site TheGTRShop.com


Other great items coming including COB!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmm, do you really need one on a GTR ?? I'd rather do a suspension upgrade as she felt a bit "wollowey" around CC last Friday, any idea's ??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think adjustable anti-roll bars might be the answer Steve, although the car is amazingly capable as it is.

I'd like to dial out some of that mid-corner understeer though, but will wait until I get the DBA to see how much of an improvement that is. According to John Barker it handles a LOT better, much more like a well sorted RWD car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, keep me posted Dave as I say, I know I can get round CC faster as I can prove with the R33 which has adjustable everything ! The R35 is good but think it deffo needs to be stiffer when pushing on, guess I am finding the limits of the car - dam, that didn't take long LOL


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Andy will be doing a write up on this new product. There are only 3 left available to order now.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

we have 1 of these left in UK stock, can ship to you for a nice Xmas pressie ;-)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

wheres this write up you promised us? opcorn:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

In Dave's defence, that write up was promised by me but I've not had a chance to fit the strut brace yet.

I was hoping to do a write up of the install followed by a brief comment about the way my car feels afterwards.

Obviously the weather will preclude a proper track based opinion, but hopefuly I will be able to feel a difference on some tasty roads near me.

I'll upload some stuff as soon as I can, weather permitting of course.


----------

